# Can motors



## AFnew2 (Aug 28, 2016)

Can someone tell me if you can install a can motor and electronic reverse unit in a 336. I read where they do not recommend installing them in the bigger engines. My 336 has the smaller motor. If not what are my options?


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Someone must have misread the writeup on the Port Lines information page. Portlines does not recommend the half speed can motor/worm gear variation for use in a 4-8-4 Northern. The standard worm gear version is fine.
Also look at snstrains.com. They are the ones who make the conversion kits.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Broke put a can motor in his 336. Maybe he can tell us what can motor he used and
how it worked. Seems like his gears were not meshing correctly or something. Maybe
he used the half speed.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

AFnew2, could I ask why you want a can motor. Nothing wrong with the smaller motor. 
My 332AC northern has the smaller motor. That's all that was ever put in them. No large motors. I guess you could purchase a large motor. They are over $100.00.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

I have two 332AC engines. one always had a problematic reverse unit despite my repair efforts. I just added an electronic reverse unit in the tender without physically removing the old reverse unit. Works great, the engine runs great, just like Mopac says.
There is no benefit to a large motor unless the engine has PulMor wheels, even then it is marginal.
Can motors can be used but unless the original motor is bad the main reason would be to facilitate operation with DCC.


----------



## AFnew2 (Aug 28, 2016)

*336*

I have done a lot of repairs to this 336 and still have some problems. I think I pulled 5 cars with it though. I did not check Portline article but I did read some train magazines and watched a few u tube segments who said to watch the bigger engines. I am not sure I am even going to change it. I will disassemble one more time and then make a decision. All my other engines run so well I thought I might try the 336 since I was just starting out when I repaired 1st time. All my smaller engines run great or I would do one of those, and still may. Almost all my stuff is original AF but I just wanted to try a conversion. Just exploring my options and making sure before I do anything.


----------



## AFnew2 (Aug 28, 2016)

*336*

BTW
DCC operation was another reason


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

A 336 should pull at least 15 freight cars. If not something is not working correctly. The first thing I do is connect a known good tender to the engine to make sure the problem is the engine and not the tender power pickups, reverse unit or the wiring harness. If it turns out to be a bad motor then a can motor replacement is an alternative. 
Good Luck, let us know what you find.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Just saw your comment about operating with DCC. In that case swapping in a can motor is the right approach to lower the amperage draw of the motor.


----------



## AFnew2 (Aug 28, 2016)

*336 running*

OK...replaced wiring, finger contacts, 
cleaned polished drum, clean e unit, 

running and smoking fine
pulling 9 cars
no more slow down in curves
Leaving as is


----------



## AFnew2 (Aug 28, 2016)

*336*

OK...replaced wiring, finger contacts, clean and polish drum and reverse unit, cleaned wheels and linkage.
thought I replaced reverse unit contacts 1st time but only added solder.
Running and smoking great
Pulling 9 cars with no problem and ok around curves now


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Fantastic!


----------

